# [Review] ROCCAT Kone [+] - Die Maus als Gaming-Maschine?



## Jarafi (13. Dezember 2011)

*Review*​ 
*ROCCAT*​ 
*KONE[+]*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 





*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und bin nun schon seit einem Jahr fleißig am Reviews schreiben.
In meiner Freizeit gehe ich nicht nur der Fotografie nach,sondern bin seit zehn Jahren PC-begeistert, das versuche ich in jeder Review natürlich einzubringen​ 
Mehr zu mir gibts hier:​ 
*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*​ 

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bilder und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook​ 

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*​ 

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal​ 

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*​ 


*Danksagungen*

Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an Die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *ROCCAT* für die Kone [+].

Für die weitere tatkräftige Unterstützung in dieser Review danke ich *MSI*, *Corsair*, *Gigabyte*, *be quiet*!, *Noiseblocker*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zum Unternehmen*

ROCCAT wurde 2005 gegründet und hat seinen Sitz in Hamburg.
Bekannt ist ROCCAT vor allem durch Geräte der Gaming-Peripherie mit genialen Features, aber auch durch Gamingzubehör wie Mauspads etc..
Der Vorgänger der hier im Test befindlichen Maus - die Kone - war das erste Produkt Roccats.


*Informationen zum Test*

In dieser Review geht es nun um eine der Gamingmäuse von ROCCAT, die Kone [+].
Passend zu der neusten Maus aus dem Hause ROCCAT habe ich mir wieder ein cooles Motto – ergänzt um jede Menge abgedrehter Bilder – ausgedacht:

Die Maus als Gaming-Maschine?​ 
Wie ich auf dieses Motto komme? - Kone ist finnisch und heißt auf deutsch „Maschine“​ 


*Weitere Links zum Produkt*​ 
*ROCCAT KONE[+] im PCGH-Preisvergleich*​ 
*ROCCAT KONE[+] auf der ROCCAT-Webseite*http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mice/ROCCAT-Kone-/​




*Was ihr so findet*​ 
Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur den Crysis 2 Benchmark ansehen, einfach unter DirectX9 Benchmarks Crysis 2 anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.​ 

*Die Verpackung*​ 
*Der Lieferumfang*​ 
*Die Kone [+] von Außen*​ 
*Der Aufbau der Kone [+]*​ 
*Der Treiber und die Spezial Features*​ 
*ROCCAT-TALK*​ 
*Praxiseindrücke*​ 
*Resümee*​ 



*Die Verpackung*​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die ROCCAT Kone [+] kommt in einer für ROCCAT typischen Verpackung, die in schwarz/blau gehalten ist, zu euch.
Auf der Vorderseite finden wir ein Sichtfenster, das uns einen ersten Blick auf eure neue Gaming-Maus gewährt.
Auf dem Sichtfenster selbst finden wir schon einmal drei Auszeichnungen, die die Maus abgestaubt hat. Ansonsten gibt es Informationen zu besonderen Features auf der Front.
Oben auf der Front natürlich noch das ROCCAT- sowie das Kone(+]-Logo und einen Hinweis darauf, dass es sich um eine „Max Customization Gaming Mouse“ handelt. Was es damit auf sich hat, kläre ich später unter Features.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Auf den Seiten der Schachtel finden wir einmal den ROCCAT-Schriftzug zusammen mit dem ROCCAT-Logo.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite noch einmal einige Features zusammen mit einigend passenden Screens dazu.
Das interessanteste Feature ist wohl ROCCAT-Talk: diese Option ermöglicht es, dass eure Kone[+] mit der neuen Gaming-Tastatur ROCCAT ISKU kommuniziert; mehr dazu im Bereich Treiber und Spezial Features.
Auf dem Deckel der Verpackung finden wir ein Bild der Kone [+] im Querformat mit der Beschreibung einiger weiterer Spezialitäten der Maus.
Der Boden zeigt uns den Lieferumfang, die Systemanforderungen und die technischen Spezifikationen auf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schließlich auf der Rückseite der Verpackung ein Bild der Kone [+] mit Hinweisen auf verschiedene Features und weiter unten in neun Sprachen die wichtigsten Eigenschaften der Maus.
Nun, das war's noch nicht mit der Verpackung, denn die Front lässt sich noch aufklappen.
Hier finden wir dann eine kurze Beschreibung des Treibers der Kone [+], eine Erklärung der voreingestellten Makrofunktionen mit Beispielen für die EasyShift [+] –Funktion sowie die Meinung eines Gaming-Profis zur Kone [+].







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPYM084cSSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Den nachfolgenden Tabellen könnt ihr alle wichtigen Details zur Kone [+] entnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Um einen optimalen Schutz zu gewährleisten, finden wir die Kone [+] noch einmal zusätzlich verpackt: in einer extra auf ihre Form abgestimmten Plastikverpackung.
Auch mit dabei ein kleines Köfferchen in dem sich vier 5g Gewichte befinden, um das Mausgewicht nach Belieben anzupassen.
Hinter der Plastikverpackung finden wir noch eine Mappe mit dem ROCCAT-Logo. In dieser befinden sich ein Quick-Start-Guide und eine ROCCAT-ID-Card. Mit der letzteren könnt ihr euer ROCCAT Produkt registrieren.
Die Idee mit der Seriennummer auf einer ID-Card finde ich ein sehr hübsches Gimmick: da sie dieselben Abmessungen wie eine Kreditkarte hat, könnt ihr sie im Geldbeutel mitführen - und wer hat schon eine ROCCAT Card im Geldbeutel?
Ich hab euch den kompletten Inhalt in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Kone[+] von Außen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nach dem Auspacken halten wir unseren neuen Nager in den Händen.
Sofort fällt uns das durchgehend schwarze Design auf, das vom ROCCAT-Katzenkopf am hinteren Teil der Maus als auch durch die beiden beleuchtbaren Streifenaufgelockert wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nehmen wir die Kone [+] in die Hand, bemerken wir die sehr gute Ergonomik der Maus – allerdings nur für Rechtshändler. Sie liegt super in der Hand, ist rutschfest und fühlt sich auch nach mehreren Stunden spielen nicht unangenehm in der Hand an.
Die Maus verfügt über eine leichte Aussparung für euren Daumen sowie über eine leichte - der Handinnenfläche angepasste Krümmung. Beides trägt zu der super Ergonomie bei.
In der Daumenaussparung finden wir auch ein kleines ROCCAT-Logo sowie den Kone [+] Schriftzug.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Größe sowie das Ursprungsgewicht ohne Gewichte ist gut gewählt und sowohl für größere als auch für kleinere Hände optimal geeignet.
Der sehr gute haptische Eindruck wird verstärkt durch die „Soft-Touch“-Oberfläche, die bei der Kone [+] verwendet wird.
Für Linkshändler trifft das leider alles nicht zu: Da die Maus nur für Rechtshändler ausgelegt ist, leidet die Ergonomie für diese Spieler-Gruppe doch erheblich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die beiden Seiten-Streifen der ROCCAT Kone [+] sind - wie oben angesprochen – beleuchtbar. Zudem könnt ihr die Farbe sowie den Arbeits-Modus, z.B. blinkend, im Treiber anpassen. Mehr dazu gibt es in der Rubik Treiber.



*Der Aufbau der Kone[+]*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Was natürlich an einer Gaming Maus sehr interessant ist, ist die Vielfalt der verfügbaren Tasten. So gibt es:

¡ Eine linke und eine rechte Maustaste
¡ Zwei Daumentasten
¡ Ein 4-Wege Mausrad (scrollen, rechtsklicken, linksklicken, runterklicken)
¡ Drei Mitteltasten (für z.B. DPI Anpassung).







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPYM084cSSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Auf die Position der linken und rechten Maustaste muss ich nicht weiter eingehen, diese gleichen in ihrer Funktion den üblichen Mäusen.
Die beiden Daumentasten sind sehr gut positioniert, so dass man sie schnell und ohne sich den Daumen zu verbiegen, erreichen kann.
Die Tasten auf dem oberen Teil der Maus sind auch problemlos zu erreichen und ermöglichen auch z.B. die DPI-Anpassung eurer Maus in Echtzeit.
Das Mausrad bietet einen guten Scrollpunkt, eine leichte Einrastung und verfügt über die gewisse Griffigkeit.
Lediglich der Schalter vor dem Mausrad ist etwas komplizierter zu erreichen.
Die Druckpunkte sowie die Griffigkeit der Tasten gefällt mir sehr gut und verdient an dieser Stelle schon mal ein Lob.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf der Unterseite der Kone [+] finden wir das eigentliche Herzstück und Auge der Maus: Den PRO-AIM Laser Sensor R2 mit bis zu 6000 dpi.
Wie der Name schon erahnen lässt, verwendet die Kone[+], wie fast alle Mäuse heutzutage, einen Laser-Sensor und nicht wie früher, die bekannten Kugeln.
Dies sorgt für eine bessere Übertragung und ist zudem auch weniger schmutzanfällig.
Der Sensor der Kone [+] bietet dabei eine Abfragerate von 1000Hz, was zum gehobenen Standard gehört.
Auch ist es möglich die Sensorempfindlichkeit in 100dpi Schritten bis zu einer maximalen dpi-Rate von 6000dpi im Treiber anzupassen.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge meistens 1700dpi, da bei der maximalen Empfindlichkeit von 6000dpi schon ein Luftstoß ausreicht, um die Maus zu bewegen.
Was uns noch auf der Unterseite der Kone [+] auffällt, sind die Gleitfüße. Hier setzt ROCCAT nicht auf vier gleichgroße Gleitfüße, sondern verbaut im hinteren Teil der Maus einen großen und vorne zwei kleinere. Zu den Gleiteigenschaften komme ich beim Praxistest.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch fällt euch sicher der Runde „Deckel“ auf der Unterseite auf. Schrauben wir diesen auf finden wir den Platz für bis zu vier 5g Gewichte.
Ein Zusatzgewicht von 20g maximal ist eigentlich nicht der Rede wert! – normalerweise. Hier jedoch machen sich schon 5g im hintern Teil der Maus durchaus bemerkbar.
So könnt ihr die Gewichtsverteilung der Kone[+] an eure persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen. 




*Der Treiber und die Spezial-Features*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
ROCCAT liefert bei der Kone[+] keine Treiber-CD mit. Allerdings besteht die Möglichkeit, den aktuellen Treibe direkt von der Webseite herunterzuladen. Dies ist insofern kein Nachteil, da sich Treibe, wie ihr sicher wisst, ständig ändern und daher ständig zu aktualisieren sind.

Starten wir den Treiber öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster in der Mitte eures Monitors.
Vor euch erstrahlt nun der Treiber in den typischen ROCCAT-Farben blau/schwarz. Der Treiber bietet fünf Unterpunkte, in diesen könnt ihr aller Hand für euren Nager einstellen.
Auch fallen uns die fünf Profilslots auf, mit diesen könnt ihr fünf verschiedene Gesamteinstellungen speichern und bei Bedarf in Echtzeit aufrufen. Natürlich ist es euch auch möglich, Profile selbst zu erstellen, zu löschen oder zu editieren. Ich möchte euch die fünf Menüunterpunkte kurz vorstellen.
Der Unterpunkt der als erstes Sichtbar ist, ist die „Main Control“ also die Hauptkontrolle.
Hier könnt ihr allgemeine Einstellungen für die Kone [+] vornehmen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wir finden folgende Einstellungen:
Sensitivity Options (Abtastrate): die Empfindlichkeit des Sensors.
Vertical scroll speed mouse wheel (Vertikale Drehgschwindigkeit): Um wieviel die Seite weiterspringt bei der Drehung des Mausrades bis zum nächsten Widerstand: Entweder von 1-10 Zeichen oder gleich auf die nächste Seite.
Horizontal tilt speed mouse wheel: Geschwindigkeit der Seitenwechsel bei gedrücktem Mausrad.
DPI Switcher (Empfindlichkeits-Einstellungen): hier könnt ihr in fünf verschiedenen DPI-Stufen definieren. Diese können in Echtzeit über die an der Maus definierten Schalter ausgewählt werden.
Double klick (Doppelklickgeschwindigkeit): Die Zeit, bei der ein Doppelklick als Doppelklick erkannt wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im zweiten Fenster des Treibers mit dem Namen „Button Assignment“ könnt ihr die verschiedenen Tasten eurer Maus mit verschiedenen Funktionen belegen.
Im linken Teil des Fensters findet ihr die Standardbefehle. Auf dem Abbild der Maus könnt ihr sehen, welcher Taste welche Funktion zugewiesen wird und wo sich diese Taste auf der Maus-Oberfläche befindet.
Im rechten Teil des Fensters findet ihr dieselben Funktionen, allerdings für EASYSHIFT. Damit könnt ihr die Tasten bei eurer Maus doppelt belegen. Dies funktioniert wie bei eurer Tastatur.
Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt in diesem Fenster, ist der sogenannte Macro-Manager. Man kann damit für verschiedene Programme und Spiele vorgefertigte Macros auswählen, oder sich selber welche erstellen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im dritten Fenster des Treibers mit dem Namen Color-Control habt ihr die Möglichkeit, die Beleuchtung der beiden Streifen der Maus anzupassen.
An jeder „Ecke“ der Maus befindet sich eine LED und jeder dieser vier LEDs kann jeweils eine Farbe zugeordnet werden. So könnt ihr die wildesten Farbkombinationen ausprobieren.
Auch ist es euch möglich, die Beleuchtungsart einzustellen, z.B. ob die Maus im Atemrythmus pulsen soll oder vielleicht doch lieber blinken? - das bleibt euch überlassen. Ebenso lassen sich wechselnde Farbverläufe einstellen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr könnt eure Maus also individuell an eure Farbwünsche anpassen, was die Beleuchtung betrifft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im vierten Fenster, das sich „Advanced Control“ nennt, habt ihr die Möglichkeit einige Spezialfeatures der Kone[+] einzustellen.
Dazu gehört die Empfindlichkeit der x- und y-Achse.
Das Feature „Tracking Control Unit“ sorgt, dafür, das der Untergrund für eine Laseranpassung untersucht wird.
Die Distance Control regelt den Abstand zwischen Maus-Unterseite und dem eigentlichen Untergrund.
Die Polling Rate gibt an, wie viele Signale pro Sekunde gesendet werden.
Ein weiteres ausgefallenes Feature eurer Kone[+] ist das Soundfeedback: beim Wechsel der DPI-Einstellungen erfolgt z. B. eine akkustische Meldung „ 800dpi“.
Der Windows Pointer Speed ist für die Zeigergeschwindigkeit verantwortlich.
Der letzte Punkt setzt den Treiber auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück.
Im letzten Fenster des Treibers findet ihr Infos zum Support und zu der Treiberversion.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*ROCCAT TALK*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Ein weiteres großes Feature das „ROCCAT-TALK“ getauft wurde, bietet die Möglichkeit zur Kommunikation zwischen KONE [+] und die ISKU.
Mit diesem Feature können die Features der Maus mit der Tastatur ausgeführt werden und umgekehrt. Als Beispiel können für ISKU und KONE[+] eine gemeinsame Easy-Shift Taste eingerichtet werden.
Auch unterstützt ROCCAT TALK „EasyAim“. Damit könnt ihr in hitzigen Gefechten in Echtzeit die DPI-Rate eurer Maus durch Betätigen der vordefinierten Taste verändern.



*Praxiseindrücke*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Viel wichtiger als die theoretischen Eigenschaften einer Spielermaus, ist natürlich der Einsatz in der Praxis.
Nach tagelangem Arbeiten und Spielen mit dieser Maus kann ich feststellen, dass ROCCAT mit der KONE[+] eine „super“ Maus abliefert.
Egal, ob ihr virtuelle Schlachten schlagt, oder in einem Grafikprogramm Bilder bearbeitet, die Maus macht überall eine gute Figur.
Besonders die EASYSHIFT-Funktion erleichtert nicht nur das Arbeiten mit OFFICE sondern auch das Spielen.
Zusammen mit einer ROCAT ISKU wir die Kone[+] durch das ROCCAT TALK-Feature zu einer echten Maschine für Gamer.
Auch den Sensor leistet echte Arbeit und die Maus ist auf jedem Untergrund schnell und leicht zu bewegen: zu Aussetzern kam es nie.

Als kleinen Eindruck was man mit der Kone [+] schönes machen kann, ein Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
ROCCAT hat mit der Kone[+] eine echte Maus für Gamer aber auch für Normalanwender auf den Markt gebracht.
Die Kone[+] wird zwar als Gamingmaus beworben, jedoch ist sie auch problemlos für schnelles Arbeiten im Office-Bereich einsetzbar. Besonders die Grundfunktionen bei OFFICE wie Speichern und Öffnen lassen sie so enorm beschleunigen.
Arbeitet ihr nicht so intensiv sondern stürzt euch lieber in virtuelle Schlachten, werdet ihr auch hier mit der Kone[+] viel Freude haben.
Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist sehr hoch und der haptische Eindruck ist überwältigend.
Auch nach längeren PC-Sessions liegt die Maus noch immer griffig in der Hand.
Was ich etwas Schade finde, ist die Tatsache das die Kone[+] nur für Rechtshändler ausgelegt ist.
Was auch etwas störend wirkt: Die taste vor dem Mausrad wirkt deplaziert, da sie nur schwer mit einem Finger zu erreichen ist.
Auch der Preis ist nicht der günstigste, geht jedoch aufgrund der gebotenen Features in Ordnung.
Das Motto „ Eine Maus als Gaming-Maschine“ ist hier mit bestätigt.
Für Alle die eine Maus mit vielen Features wollen, ist die Kone[+] genau die richtige Wahl, egal ob Gamer oder Normalanwender.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Awards*
Trotz der kleineren Kritikpunkte bekommt die ROCCAT KONE[+] den Gold-Award, da die positiven Eigenschaften deutlich überwiegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Weitere Links zum Produkt*​ 
*ROCCAT KONE[+] im PCGH-Preisvergleich*​ 
*ROCCAT KONE[+] auf der ROCCAT-Webseite*http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mice/ROCCAT-Kone-/​


*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*​ 
Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook​ 
*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*​ 
Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal​ 
*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*​


----------



## Jarafi (13. Dezember 2011)

Abend leibe PCler ,

hier meine neuste Review zu einem ganz besonderen Nager .

Hoffe sie gefällt.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Koyote (13. Dezember 2011)

Im Video zu 1:25 : Ich habe mit der Maus 5 Wochen lang jeden Tag 6-14 Stunden gezockt, die Beschichtung auf dem Tiegerkopf, an den Fingeraufdruckstellen und links der Schriftzug löst sich ab  Ist zwar nicht weiter störend, aber von tollem Material kann man da nicht sprechen. In meinem Zimmer war auch nicht zu warm, also von übermäßigem Schwitzen kann man da nicht reden. 
Von der Technik her ne gute Maus, vom Griff her auch, die Tasten sind auch alle Super, aber das Material löst sich wie gesagt gerne mal ab


----------



## Jarafi (13. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, ich hab den Nage rnoch nicht so lange, kann also zu der Langzweitwirkung noch nichts sagen.


----------



## Koyote (13. Dezember 2011)

Dann spiele mit dem Teil mal ne Ordentliche Zeit am Stück


----------



## Da_Obst (14. Dezember 2011)

Kann auch bestätigen das sich das Logo/die Beschichtung löst...
Habe meine aber schon seit ca. 10 Monaten im Einsatz und ist auch schon meine 2... 

Sonst find ich, ist es ein gut zu lesendes, schön strukturiertes Review 
Hätte ruhig ein wenig früher kommen können, aber meine Wahl zur Kone+ stand ja schon vor langer Zeit fest ^^


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

Achso, habe ich ja ganz vergessen, entschuldige. Das Review ist natürlich super! Schön zu lesen und ein Video macht es auch angenehmen. 
Weiter so


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (14. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich eine gute Maus aber für die Haltbarkeit 0/10 Punkten.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke euch , 

Haltabrakeit kann ich euch wohl leider erst in 2-3 Monaten mitteilen , sorry.


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine gute Maus aber für die Haltbarkeit 0/10 Punkten.


 Die Maus funktioniert ja noch, nur das Material ist naja


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (14. Dezember 2011)

Mir sind 2 innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen kaputt gegangen - soviel zur Haltbarkeit.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Mir sind 2 innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen kaputt gegangen - soviel zur Haltbarkeit.


 
Ich fand den Screen ja so schön was man mit der Kone so alles machen kann. Halt nen Sieg in einem Random Game. Das schaff ich sogar mit einer 5€ Logitech Maus. 
Skill kommt nicht von der Maus sondern vom Spieler. Wenn die Hardware so schnell verreckt wie bei Roccat, dann bringt einem der ganze Skill auch nichts mehr. Da bleib ich bei meiner DeathAdder, freu mich das die Maus hält und der Sensor zuverlässig ist und warte auf die neue Zowie AM.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Dezember 2011)

Das war nur als nettes Beispiel gedacht  , nur keine Panik


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Dezember 2011)

Glaub mir. Die Panik kommt noch wenn die Maus nach 3 Monaten verreckt und du den Support anschreibst. Dann merkst du das die schon verdammt gut darin sind einen gekonnt in den Allerwertesten zu kriechen. Trotzdem bleibt das Produkt Sch...... Ein guter Support ist der, den man nicht braucht.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Dezember 2011)

Du hattest selber eine nehme ich an?
Wie gesagt zur Langlebigkeit kann ich noch keine Aussage machen.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja. Allerdings die alte Kone. Die hab ich 5 mal getauscht. Danach hab ich mir eine Maus gesucht die länger hält. Aber die neue hat auch genug Probleme wenn man sich mal ansieht was Google ausspuckt.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (15. Dezember 2011)

Meine ist jetzt auch (hoffentlich) endgültig weg. Ich bleibe bei meiner alten deathAdder und bei Bedarf rüste ich auf die neue BE auf.


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Dezember 2011)

Meine geht noch. Schaut auf mein ava XD


----------



## ad_ (15. Dezember 2011)

Wieder mal ein schickes Review. Danke Jarafi . 
Werde meiner Xai trotzdem treu bleiben .


----------



## Jarafi (16. Dezember 2011)

Danke euch


----------



## refLye (23. Dezember 2011)

Die Materialprobleme kann ich bestätigen - für so eine arschteure Maus ist die echt billigst verarbeitet. Mein Bruder hat diese Maus, und bei ihm ist das Mausrad auch schon tot. Er hat sie jetzt ziemlich genau ein Jahr (morgen ), und beklagt sich schon seit einigen Monaten, das es zwischendurch wie verrückt rum springt. Er meinte auch, dass der Mauszeiger zwischendurch einfach mal nach links oben springt, ist bei Shootern natürlich sehr hinderlich. Das würde ich aber eher auf eine falsche Reflektion schieben, und nicht auf die Maus selber. Jedoch ist das Mausrad echt saußmäßig, und die Beschichtung ist ein schlechter Scherz. Mein Fazit zu ROCCAT? Nie wieder.

Ich selber habe eine Gigabyte GM-M8000, von der löst sich nichts, sie liegt mindestens genau so gut in der Hand, und das Mausrad ist mit großem Abstand das beste, was ich bisher je an einer Maus hatte. 30€. 

Aber um mal nicht nur zu kritisieren: Dein Review finde ich sehr gut, sehr detailliert geschrieben.

+1


----------



## Grommhellscream (23. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Review! Was die Funktionen und Leistung der Maus angeht finde ich die Kone super.

Zur Haltbarkeit allerdings kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Habe innerhalb von einem Jahr 6 Stück dieser Exemplare gehabt....
Bei allen war es das gleiche Spiel: Das Logo an der Seite löst sich nach kurzer Zeit ab. Irgendwann danach versagt das Scrollrad, dh. beim Scrollen in eine Richtung springt die Maus immer mal wieder in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, was mit längerer Zeit häufiger wird und dadurch sehr nervig. 
Hatte sowohl die alte Serie ROC-11-800 als auch die überarbeitete ROC-11-801 (hier soll laut Support das Rad überarbeitet worden sein  )

Positiv an der ganzen Sache war, dass Amazon die Maus immer anstandslos zurückgenommen hat und ich mein Geld wieder bekommen habe.

Bin gespannt was du in 2-3 Monaten dazu sagen kannst.


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

Also meine geht noch. (schaut auf meinen Ava XD)


----------



## Slurax (23. Dezember 2011)

Moin!

Zu allererst möchte ich ein großes Lob für die, wiedermal, sehr schöne Review aussprechen! 

@gh0st76: Also nur zum Vergleich, ich habe auch eine Deathadder gehabt, bei ihr fing leider nach 3 Monaten an, sich das Scrollrad zu häuten .
               Danach bin ich auf die Roccat Kone umgestiegen und ich muss sagen, außer das inzwischen fehlende Logo, gibt es sonst keine Beschwerden ( seit gut 1,5 Jahren  ).
               Man kann also immer Pech haben. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Slurax


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank euch allen , und *frohe Weihnachten* euch natürlich


----------



## M.O.S (23. Dezember 2011)

Ein Lob für denn Test...
Ich habe mir die Kone+ vor 3 Monaten gekauft und nach 1 Monat hat sie das zeitliche gesegnet. Das Mausrad ist Ranz. Habe mir dann die Logitech G700 zugelegt und kann nicht klagen.


----------



## HZA (23. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Review, wenn auch nicht "nerdig" genug, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Deswegen finde ich es auch nicht wirklich detailliert. Fängt schon bei der falschen Bezeichnung des des Sensors ein bzw. das ist das erste, was mir ins Auge gesprungen ist. In Wahrheit ist es ein Avago ADNS-A9500, und kein Roccat Pro-Aim irgendwas Sensor. Und ganz ehrlich. Ich habe diese Maus mal kurz beim MediaMarkt in der Hand gehabt. Die Kone[+] wirkt billig im Vergleich zum Beispiel zu einer Logitech G500. Sogar eine SteelSeries Xai wirkt um einiges "wertiger". Nicht weiter tragisch, man soll ja damit spielen. Aber auch trotzder vielen Funktionen sollte eine Maus, die über 60 Euro kostet, ein höheres Wertgefühl vermitteln. Wie gesagt, meine Meinung zur Kone[+]. Jedem steht es frei, es anders zu sehen.


----------



## Skeksis (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde ja, du hast dir irrsinnig viel Mühe mit dem Review gegeben und das sollte man honorieren. So ein Review über eine Maus, die dem Langzeittest standhält und es wäre für mich der ewige innere "Stickie". Review irre toll, leider aber in meinen Augen mim falschen Produkt.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke euch ,

Haltbarkeit wird sich bei mir noch zeigen denke ich, werde es natürlich berichten.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Also meine geht noch. (schaut auf meinen Ava XD)


 

Wahnsinn. Die ist ja noch neu.  Wart mal ab wenn die ein halbes Jahr alt ist. 

@Slurax

Mag ja sein das ich bei der Kone Pech hatte. Aber 5 mal hintereinander ist schon leicht lächerlich. Bei Razer hatte ich auch Pech mit Hardware. Mieser Sensor bei den meisten Mäusen, Tastaturen die Rotz sind (Lycosa). Aber die DeathAdder hat einfach mit der Zowie AM den momentan besten optischen Sensor auf dem Markt. Der ADNS 9500 ist nicht schlecht, aber mir kommt der ADNS 3090 als Lowsenser trotzdem stabiler und zuverlässiger vor.


----------



## tfg95 (23. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gutes Review 
Ich habe die Maus seit Anfang März dieses Jahres und sie sieht noch so aus, wie ich sie aus der Verpackung geholt habe. Top
P.S.: Spielzeit liegt bei über 4Tage plus "normales" Benutzen, also insgesamt eine Zeit von weit über 10 Tage


----------



## HZA (23. Dezember 2011)

3668 und 3888 auch nicht vergessen, wenn du schon DA erwähnst.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt. Obwohl 3090 und 3888 so gesehen der gleiche Sensor ist.


----------



## HAWX (23. Dezember 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Allerdings die alte Kone. Die hab ich 5 mal getauscht. Danach hab ich mir eine Maus gesucht die länger hält. Aber die neue hat auch genug Probleme wenn man sich mal ansieht was Google ausspuckt.



Also meine Kone (hab auch noch die alte) läuft bei mir seit paar Woche nachdem sie released wurde fehlerfrei, ohne sie auch nur einmal zu tauschen. Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr mit euren Mäusen macht...

@Jarafi Wie immer gewohnt solides Review


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Dezember 2011)

Spielen? Das wofür die Mäuse gebaut wurden? Nur das die alte Kone alleine schon vom Sensor her für Lowsenser absolut Schrott ist. Der gleiche Sensor wie bei der alten G9. Bei niedriger DPI setzt der gerne aus.


----------



## HAWX (23. Dezember 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielen? Das wofür die Mäuse gebaut wurden? Nur das die alte Kone alleine schon vom Sensor her für Lowsenser absolut Schrott ist. Der gleiche Sensor wie bei der alten G9. Bei niedriger DPI setzt der gerne aus.



Irgenwas scheint ihr da ja anders zu spielen als ich... Naja bei mir läufts Assdrein müsste jetzt ca 3 Jahre alt sein.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Dezember 2011)

Dann leg mal Minimap auf  Button 3 wenn man die viel braucht. Dann wirst du merken das sich das Wheel verdammt schnell verabschiedet.


----------



## HAWX (23. Dezember 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann leg mal Minimap auf  Button 3 wenn man die viel braucht. Dann wirst du merken das sich das Wheel verdammt schnell verabschiedet.



Hast du mal CS gespielt? Dann kennst du da eine gewisse Angewohnheit die jedes Mausrad extrem schnell zerstören müsste


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Dezember 2011)

Klar spiele ich CS. Aber ducken hab ich wie jeder andere auf STRG und Waffenwechsel geht bei mit über die Tastatur. Halte da wenig von wenn man ducken oder springen auf das Wheel legt.


----------



## HZA (23. Dezember 2011)

Stell die Maus mal auf so 400 dpi, Windows 6/11 und in CS 1.6 Sensitivity auf zum Beispiel 1.2-1.7 @HAWX
Es gibt Tests im Internet, die belegen, dass der Avago ADNS-A6090 (Kone/G9/usw.) nichts für "Low-Senser" ist.


----------



## HAWX (23. Dezember 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar spiele ich CS. Aber ducken hab ich wie jeder andere auf STRG und Waffenwechsel geht bei mit über die Tastatur. Halte da wenig von wenn man ducken oder springen auf das Wheel legt.



Ich spiele aktiv CSS und benutze zum Waffenwechseln ausschließlich. Das Wheel der ständige Wechsel von Knife auf Waffe und zurück sollte dich ja auch infiziert haben. Bei jedem Schuss mit der AWP kurz auf Pistol und wieder zurück nur um Sekundenbruchteile zu sparen. Also meine Kone hält das bislang problemlos aus.

@HZA Na und? Ich sage ja nicht das die Maus das Non-Plus-Ultra ist. Sie geht nur nicht bei jedem ständig kaputt. Als Mid-Senser interessiert mich da auch nicht ein Defizit im Low-Sense Bereich.


----------



## Skeksis (23. Dezember 2011)

Sie geht aber einfach zu häufig kaputt. Und das wird kaum an den Usern liegen, hab selten von Leuten gehört die aus Willkür ihre Maus rumdrehen und mit dem Mausrad auf die Tischkante drömeln.


----------



## Slurax (23. Dezember 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> @Slurax
> 
> Mag ja sein das ich bei der Kone Pech hatte. Aber 5 mal hintereinander ist schon leicht lächerlich. Bei Razer hatte ich auch Pech mit Hardware. Mieser Sensor bei den meisten Mäusen, Tastaturen die Rotz sind (Lycosa). Aber die DeathAdder hat einfach mit der Zowie AM den momentan besten optischen Sensor auf dem Markt. Der ADNS 9500 ist nicht schlecht, aber mir kommt der ADNS 3090 als Lowsenser trotzdem stabiler und zuverlässiger vor.



Natürlich macht jeder sein individuellen Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Produkten, doch was bringt mir der beste Sensor, wenn sich die Maus / Bestandteile der Maus nach kurzer Zeit in Wohlgefallen auflösen ?
Dies gilt wohl für sämtliche Marken! Deshalb denke ich man muss das Gesamtpaket betrachten und *nicht nur* nach technischen Daten gehen.

Und wie schon erwähnt, der Eine hat mal mehr der Andere mal weniger Glück  

Bestes Beispiel hierfür: Bekannter von mir hat sich eine GTX 480 bei HOH.de bestellt. Ich auch. Wir beiden mussten sie einschicken, aus verschiedenen Gründen.  Er bekam seine nach 3 Wochen ersetzt und ich hatte nach 8 Wochen immer noch, trotz mehrmaliger Anfrage per Mail, keine Antwort auf irgendwas bekommen.


----------



## HZA (23. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> @HZA Na und? Ich sage ja nicht das die Maus das Non-Plus-Ultra ist. Sie geht nur nicht bei jedem ständig kaputt. Als Mid-Senser interessiert mich da auch nicht ein Defizit im Low-Sense Bereich.


Wann habe ich a) erwähnt, dass ich eine Kone habe und b) behauptet, dass sie bei jedem ständig kaputt geht? Zweiteres habe ich jedoch seit es die Kone gibt, in diversen Foren von diversen Leuten gelesen. Darum geht's aber nicht. Ich wollte dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass der verwendete Sensor nicht neinmal in der Theorie jeden zufriedenstellen kann. Das wiederum ist schlecht für Roccat, weil sie so doch einige Kunden verlieren, die sich sonst für die 1. Kone interessiert hätten. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich spiele aktiv CSS und benutze zum Waffenwechseln ausschließlich. Das Wheel der ständige Wechsel von Knife auf Waffe und zurück sollte dich ja auch infiziert haben. Bei jedem Schuss mit der AWP kurz auf Pistol und wieder zurück nur um Sekundenbruchteile zu sparen. Also meine Kone hält das bislang problemlos aus.
> 
> @HZA Na und? Ich sage ja nicht das die Maus das Non-Plus-Ultra ist. Sie geht nur nicht bei jedem ständig kaputt. Als Mid-Senser interessiert mich da auch nicht ein Defizit im Low-Sense Bereich.


 

Nicht wirklich. Den Fastswitch mache ich über Q. Geht einfacher und schneller als über das Mausrad.

@Slurax

Alleine der Sensor der DA gewinnt gegen die Kone+. Einfach deswegen weil der stabiler und zuverlässiger ist.


----------



## HZA (23. Dezember 2011)

Der Sensor Kone+, also der 9500, wurde in der Sensei um eniges verbessert, obwohl er in der Xai schon ziemlich gut gearbeitet hat. Im Vergleich dazu ist er in der G500 schlechter. Natürlich darf man das alles nur relativ sehen, aber der 9500 ohne der inkonstanten Beschleunigung wäre der erste Sensor, der trotz Lasertechnologie, dem 3668 mindestens ebenbürtig geworden wäre. Schau mal Skylits Sensei-Review auf OCN an @gh0st.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Dezember 2011)

HZA schrieb:


> Der Sensor Kone+, also der 9500, wurde in der Sensei um eniges verbessert, obwohl er in der Xai schon ziemlich gut gearbeitet hat. Im Vergleich dazu ist er in der G500 schlechter. Natürlich darf man das alles nur relativ sehen, aber der 9500 ohne der inkonstanten Beschleunigung wäre der erste Sensor, der trotz Lasertechnologie, dem 3668 mindestens ebenbürtig geworden wäre. Schau mal Skylits Sensei-Review auf OCN an @gh0st.


 
Trotz allem spielen die meisten "Pro´s" immer noch mit optischen Sensoren und nicht mit Lasern. Einfach deswegen weil die nicht so empfindlich sind wie Lasersensoren. Vor allem hat der ADNS 3090 keine Prediction, keine positive oder negative Beschleunigung. Mag ja sein das er in der Sensei verbessert wurde, aber hier gehts immer noch um die Kone+.


----------



## HZA (23. Dezember 2011)

Jein. Die "Ober-Pros" werden alle gesponsert. SK/Na`Vi/fnatic/EG/ECS/etc. viele davon spielen mit der Xai und ein paar mit der Sensei, zumindest was man so von Offline-Turnieren sieht. Und ähm... HAWX hat von der alten Kone "geredet". Wie dem auch sei. Für mich wirkt auch die Kone+ recht billig. Btw, gibt's noch keine Maus mit dem 3090, die "pefekt läuft".


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Dezember 2011)

HZA schrieb:


> Btw, gibt's noch keine Maus mit dem 3090, die "pefekt läuft".


 

In der DA arbeitet der schon ganz gut. In der AM ist sogar das Problem der relativ großen LoD behoben worden. Bis jetzt hab ich noch nie Probleme mit dem Sensor gehabt. Im gegenteil. Der macht meine Lowsense ohne Probleme mit ohne irgendwelche Aussetzer, oder Beschleunigung. Jitter hab ich auch nicht. 

Stimmt. Die Pro´s bekommen vom Sponsor die Hardware. Aber wie man sehen konnte war es SpawN damals bei SK komplett egal. Da haben alle anderen mit den Intellis und den Explorer von SteelSeries gespielt, nur bei ihm hat man das leuchtende Mausrad der DA gesehen. Oder cArn in einem Video in China. SteelSeries Logo auf dem Shirt, fnatic Mauspad auf dem Tisch aber mit der DA zocken. Denke mal wenn es Offis sind wo alle Welt zuschaut, dann benutzen die von dem jeweiligen Sponsor die Hardware. Wenn die Online ein Offi zocken, dann sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## HZA (24. Dezember 2011)

> In der DA arbeitet der schon ganz gut. In der AM ist sogar das Problem der relativ großen LoD behoben worden.


Falls der 3888 dem 3090 exakt entspricht und das einfach nur die Bezeichnung für Razer ist. Die AM scheint irgendwelche schlechteren Switches zu haben, weswegen ich auf den Kauf vorerst verzichte.



> Stimmt. Die Pro´s bekommen vom Sponsor die Hardware. Aber wie man sehen  konnte war es SpawN damals bei SK komplett egal. Da haben alle anderen  mit den Intellis und den Explorer von SteelSeries gespielt, nur bei ihm  hat man das leuchtende Mausrad der DA gesehen. Oder cArn in einem Video  in China. SteelSeries Logo auf dem Shirt, fnatic Mauspad auf dem Tisch  aber mit der DA zocken. Denke mal wenn es Offis sind wo alle Welt  zuschaut, dann benutzen die von dem jeweiligen Sponsor die Hardware.  Wenn die Online ein Offi zocken, dann sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.


Was SpawN angeht, war das erst bei einem seiner Comebacks, als er mit der DA gespielt hat. cArn hat anfangs längere Zeit noch mit der DA gespielt, bevor er endgültig zur Xai gewechselt hat. Ob er jetzt wiederum nur mit der Sensei spielt, weiß ich nicht, da das Ding paar Macken aufweist. Meine zB hat diesen "Upgrading v1.xx..."-Fehler, weshalb ich sie zu Amazon zurück geschickt habe und mir stattdessen eine Abyssus bestellt habe. Die DeathAdder Black war mir zu teuer und für den Preis hätte ich mir genauso gut wieder die allererste Xai kaufen können, da ich ja eigentlich mehr als zufrieden mit der Leistung war. Ich dachte , die Sensei sei noch besser (bis zum Bug/Error/Tod der Maus) und habe meine alte Xai verschenkt. Wie ich mich kenne, werde ich mir letzten Endes wieder eine Xai kaufen, weil sie bis jetzt immer noch die Maus ist, die mich am meisten beeindruckt hat. Und keine Sorge, ich habe sogar eine DA 3G zuhause. Nix auszusetzen bis auf die Größe, minimalst zu groß. Leistungsmäßig komme ich mit Xai und DA 3G gleich gut klar, würd ich sagen.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Mai 2012)

bei mir löst sich so langsam die beschichtung auf, dort wo der daumen sitzt.
kann man was dagegen machen?

gekauft am 30.05.11
rechnung hab ich leider verloren.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Mai 2012)

Halt den Daumen drauf dann siehst Du die stelle nicht.

Jeder versuch so etwas auszubessern geht wohl in die Hose, Hautfett und Handschweiß sind ziemlich aggressiv. Könntest so etwas mal versuchen: Caseking.de » Gaming » Zubehör » SteelSeries - SteelGear Grip


----------

